# 1937 CCM in Frankton, Indiana



## decotriumph (Aug 27, 2019)

https://muncie.craigslist.org/bik/d/frankton-1937-ccm-bike/6923240162.html


----------



## ccmerz (Aug 27, 2019)

This model was made two years only 1940, 41


----------



## KingSized HD (Aug 27, 2019)

1940-41 makes it a war-time bike for Canada since they entered WWII two years before the US. I wish I was closer to Indiana. 

Pic for the record...


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## vincev (Aug 28, 2019)

Is this a repaint ??


----------



## KingSized HD (Aug 28, 2019)

vincev said:


> Is this a repaint ??



Maybe @Brian R. can chime in here, he's very knowledgeable. He's gotten me info on CCM's when I showed interest; this website is THE place for that: http://vintageccm.com/
If you go to the site there's a forum of CCM catalogs (catalogues) including a '35 & '38. The CL bike is supposed to be a '37 but it has 26" wheels whereas both the 1935 & 1938 Motorbikes had 28" wheels so either the wheels are wrong or the year is wrong.
Compared to the catalog pics I'd guess the CL bike is a repaint.
Here's the 1938 Motorbike (by the way, how come the old bikes I find aren't "Weather-proof"


----------



## decotriumph (Aug 28, 2019)

I'll be within 20 miles of Frankton this weekend if anyone wants me to pick it up and ship it. Is that a fair price? I don't have any knowledge of CCM prices.


----------



## Cbgimse (Aug 28, 2019)

The crank set appears incorrect for that bike.


----------



## Cbgimse (Aug 28, 2019)

1940 Balloon Motorbike


----------



## ccmerz (Aug 28, 2019)

CCM produced the  "motorbike" frame design from from 1921 to 1941 as a 28" wheel size. In 1938, this company introduced a balloon tire version in the form of a roadster only.  In 1940, a "motorbike" model was added which was terminated in 1941. Shown here is a factory original deluxe model. A lesser model (cheaper) with one piece cranks versus 3 piece cranks, Phillips pedals versus Gibson pedals, Wrights versus Mesinger B1


----------



## Brian R. (Sep 9, 2019)

I've been offline for a while doing some boring home reno work. My good friend ccmerz summed it up nicely in the last post above. From the pic he posted you can see the bike in question in post 1 no longer has the original "starburst" paint on the top tube and down tube. The fenders on the 26" balloon tire bike were called "gothic" and the fenders on the 28" wheel bike were called "dropside". The gothic fenders were rounded smoothly with a single crease down the center.

I would also like to point out that the bike in post 1 has suffered a major collision and the top tube and the lower top tube and down tube are visibly bent.


----------

